# KA24 significance of W in serial number



## jgdbc1 (Dec 7, 2016)

I am trying to find information on an old KA24E that I have. Does anyone know the significance of the W at the end of a serial number such as 066360W ?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The "W" at the end of the VIN# stands for the manufacturing plant which is Kyushu.


----------



## jgdbc1 (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply.
Do you have any access to production numbers and dates ? 
I am looking for production date of serial number 066360. I am coming up blank on all the places that I think might have the details.


----------

